# god not another newbie



## newskooleuro (Jan 9, 2009)

hay folks, I'm ryan from sunny ayrshire. Currently running and building a mk1 tt 225 euro style. My first audi but lovin it a nd been into the vag scene for years. hpe to get chattin an meet some of youz at some point but for now im off to read through the site. keep up the good work folks cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome you going to knockhill then ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## newskooleuro (Jan 9, 2009)

yeh think the hill will be a good day an mark the start of the show season cant wait


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum see you at Knockhill


----------

